# Pioneer AVX-P7700W



## pain (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi I,m new to this site. I am also computer disabled, my Downs Syndrome son can testify to this.

My question is I have a AVX-P7700W system in my possession, lt also says it is a Carrozzia and is an AV System Television. Also included is frequency range VHF:1 -12 ch, UHf 13 - 62ch.

It comes with a remote control unit and plenty of wires.

Could someone tell me what it is for (it also says stero audio master on unit) and if it would be economical for me in New Zealand to have it fitted to my car. If not how much would it be worth if I put it for sale?

A car stero is about $85.00 NZ to put into a car.

Does it conect to the cars speakers, does it play dvds or cds ???????

If you could help without thinking me to much of a twit, I would be most appreciative.

Regards
Painhttp://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It is a radio, video display,DVD,CD, navigation unit or GPS. Link here
http://pioneer.jp/press-e/2000/0510-1.html
though it does show another model.
It would be practical of you have a need for it, then it may be worth it to have it installed. I would suggest only by a very good car audio place as they will not mess up the install, and do it right the first time.
How ever if you do not have a need, then it may be worth selling it. Though I do not suggest selling it on FLee-bay as those people will Jew you to death then ask the dumbest questions IMHO.
Need more ask,
I also notice it is very hard to find info on that model witch may indicate a few years old.


----------



## pain (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you very very much. The info was usefull. I will install in my car, but will search for a good installer.


----------

